# Question on heating control system - thermostat to control entire zone or just room?



## 3CC (4 Mar 2009)

Hi All,

We have just started to refurbish our house and need some advice on heating controls.

From my research, the minimum we need for a good control system is zones (dhw/living/sleeping) seperately timed. When it comes to temperatue control, I propose to use wall mounted thermostats in important rooms (main living area/master bedroom) and TRV's in others. 

My question is - should the wall mounted stat control just the room in which it is located or the entire zone. It would make sense that it controls just the room but if this is the case I cannot see how to arrange a boiler interlock arrangement. Even if all the stats are not calling for heat, there may still be a need for heat in another room without a stat and therefore you cannot arrange the boiler to be 'interlocked' to off.

Any comments?


----------



## DavyJones (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Question on heating control system - thermostat to control entire zone or just ro*

You could have each radiator going back to a central manifold. There would be an actuator fitted on each flow line from each rad at the manifold. The room stat would control the actuator and hence heat output. Basically each rad would be a mini zone.

Pricey and might be difficult in exisitng system.


----------



## 3CC (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Question on heating control system - thermostat to control entire zone or just ro*

I was thinking of that originally but I tought it might get a bit pricey. I was estimating about €150 per 'minizone' for stat and two port valve (of which we have 8) plus a programmer.

It would be a rolls royce job alright but might be a bit OTT.

Is there a step down from this that I could use with less stats? If so, how does this affect the boiler interlock issue?


----------



## DavyJones (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Question on heating control system - thermostat to control entire zone or just ro*

You wouldn't have two port valves. you would have something like this 
*Thermoelectric actuator : [broken link removed]*

and these would be fitted on manifold like this : [broken link removed]


----------



## 3CC (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Question on heating control system - thermostat to control entire zone or just ro*

Thanks DavyJones

I was aware of the manifold alright but not of the Thermoelectric actuator. Why are these used in favour of motorised valves and what is the cost difference?

Thanks.


----------



## DavyJones (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Question on heating control system - thermostat to control entire zone or just ro*

Because they are tidier and easy to fit. Motorised valves are bulky. Not sure on cost.

TRV are cheap, easy to fit on existing system and they work.


----------



## 3CC (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Question on heating control system - thermostat to control entire zone or just ro*

I really appreciate your time on this.

one last question - if i just zone upstairs/downstairs/dhw, use mostly TRV's and some stats for better control in selected rooms, can I still have a boiler interlock?


----------



## DavyJones (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Question on heating control system - thermostat to control entire zone or just ro*

Yes, but only from the stats.

I don't know your current set up RE: piping etc. But here is something that will interest you. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## david ross (2 Jun 2009)

*Re: Question on heating control system - thermostat to control entire zone or just ro*



3CC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have just started to refurbish our house and need some advice on home heating controls.
> 
> ...



hi

 minimum components                     in a set of Home heating controls are


A programmable Timer
A room thermostat
A room humidity stat
A hot water storage cylinder thermostat
Thermostatic radiator valve
                    Programmable TimerWith the programmable Timer you will be  able to set when you need the heating 
                   system or hot water should come  in and also go off. 
                   As you would be switching on the energy consuming  devices only when needed your energy 
                   consumption will be reduced.Room Thermostat


----------



## david ross (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: Question on heating control system - thermostat to control entire zone or just ro*



3CC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have just started to refurbish our house and need some advice on home heating controls.Even if all the stats are not calling for heat, there may still be a need for heat in another room without a stat and therefore you cannot arrange the boiler to be 'interlocked' to off.
> 
> Any comments?


The installation of proper Home Heating Controls alone is not  going to 
                   cut down your energy consumption.                     It is also important to set  and use properly your controls.

                   What should be the minimum components                     in a set of Home heating control?

*
                   The basic components would be;                  * 

A programmable Timer
A room thermostat
A room humidity stat
A hot water storage cylinder thermostat
Thermostatic radiator valve
                    Programmable TimerWith the programmable Timer you will be  able to set when you need the heating 
                   system or hot water should come  in and also go off. 
                   As you would be switching on the energy consuming  devices only when needed your energy 
                   consumption will be reduced.Room Thermostat

                   The room thermostat is an important  component in the heating system. 
                   Excessive heating or too little  heating both are equally not acceptable for Home comfort conditions.  
The room thermostat will cut-in and cut-off or override the set timer program if the necessity arise for this purpose. 

                   The devices are  installed in areas such as halls, passages, corridors, stairs etc Cylinder Thermostat
A cylinder thermostat is fitted in the hot water storage cylinder to monitor and regulate the water temperature there. 
Without this the water temperature would be overheated wasting energy or the water temperature may not be adequately hot.

Room HumidistatThe room humidity stat will sense and cut-in or cut-out the humidifier device to maintain the healthy humidity levels in the space.

                       Thermostatic Radiator Valve (TRV)In an installation of Radiators the  Thermostatic 
Radiator valve will throttle the hot water flow in to the heat exchanger by sensing the heat in a room space. 

                       When the room is  less occupied the heating media (hot water) requirement too will be  less.


----------

